# WARNING: Shoving mdma up Your butt / ass △ DO NOT DO IT



## HeatlessBBQ (May 12, 2017)

*THIS COULD POTENTIALLY KILL YOU

MDMA OVERDOSE TRIP REPORT
*
*MDMA or MDA [ aka ecstasy ] is a very common and popular psychedelic drug. ~ 2017*
It is absorbed in the large intestines, compared to other organs of the body. It is supposed to be eaten. However, people say that putting ecstasy pills or mdma/mda crystals up Your anus can bring on the effects harder and stronger... This is so much true; that it could put Your body and brain straight into a serotonin syndrome *and potentially kill You.

I was being stupid one night and got to experimenting with some MDA [ sass]...
Duration: 15- 20 minutes
Dosage: 150 mgs [ ONE single nugget, MDA crystal / rock ]
*
I ended up purchasing a gram of some fire MDA sass crystals from a homie / brother.
Got to thinking and wondering; and decided to dedicate myself to research by putting mdma/mda up my butt...
lol... i know it is fucking weird, wrong, gross, fucked up...whatever You wanna call it.

Still, I am glad I did it so I can tell You all *NOT* to do it because I almost died that night...
Literally seconds after administration [ aka shoving my finger up my ass ] . I FELT IT...
Not only did I feel My finger up my ass which was uncomfortable... It felt this INTENSE body rush.
Literally minutes after....~ It was so intense that I started sweating, and the euphoric magic was slipping away...
*I wasnt feeling good anymore...* which is always an effect of mdma / mda. 

Its like I went passed the feeling good stage, to the feeling amazing stage...
to the feeling complete bliss / euphoria / love stage... 
to the complete *HOLY SHIT I MAY HAVE JUST KILLED MYSELF* stage.

So I ended up taking a shit, after freaking out thinking *I may have to go to the hospital..*.
Literally moments after pooping, I felt complete relief... I stopped sweating.
The sense of relief was so profound that it felt like gasping for air after being under water for minutes.

I was quite embarrassed to share this with You all. However I feel it is very important to know what this could potentially do to ANYONE who tries it... I do not condone it, at all. In fact, shoving anything up Your ass, besides a finger during a good sexual healing session, is completely fucking wrong. IMO.

However, if You are gay and You love to eat pussy or suck the cock... *Then power To YA. <3*
I got nothin' against Ya. I love Y'all.... Y'all are cool. 
I just got to thinking that the backdoor is only good for pooping...
and for just some good old, dirty, nasty finger play... Ya hear ?

*Hollar Hollar !!!!!*


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Its like I went passed the feeling good stage, to the feeling amazing stage...
> to the feeling complete bliss / euphoria / love stage...
> 
> 
> ...


blah, blah, you got high, passed out, somone put something you hope was a finger up your ass, maybe over and over you were hoping a finger, or at least admitting this much, and you really liked it, it was amazing even, complete bliss, love too. then you woke with your finger in your ass, oops, left some mdma on your finger tripped some more and wanted to share, sorta. so this is the the story you came up with. 

bout right?


----------



## electricslide (May 12, 2017)

I think this is pretty important for alot of people out there. I can't tell you how many times I've seen ppl go to the hospital for tryin g to take mdma to far. I mean I use to get great x pills back in the day so clean , and females putting pills up the butt and damn near dying
There's lots of stories out there condoning the idea of mdma up the butt but truly is dangerous, thanks for sharing brotha


----------



## throwdo (May 13, 2017)

You ever try with LSD lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2017)

This is called plugging. The reason this effects you more strongly than other routes of administration is because the mucous membranes in your asshole absorb whatever you put in there directly into your blood stream, and there just so happens to be a lot of blood vessels in your chili ring. Everything is dose dependent. 

That said, if you're plugging, you are probably fiending/binging and have such a high tolerance that other routes of administration just don't do it for you. Or you just like putting things in your ass.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2017)

Fun fact on RoA:

They don't make an IV solution of Oxycodone for a few reasons.

1. Its potency could potentially kill you more easily
2. Oral bioavailability is 100%, unlike morphine which is like, 60% orally.


----------



## throwdo (May 13, 2017)

Anybody shove cannabis in there ass lol


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)

I've done it, had heartburn didn't feel like throwing up, hit like a motherfucker. Threw up anyway.


----------



## KryptoBud (May 13, 2017)

I've been alive for 41 years and never heard of anyone sticking anything up their ass without a chaser. Rookies


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I've been alive for 41 years and never heard of anyone sticking anything up their ass without a chaser. Rookies


..I'm actually alright with this.

They could be going with the other pouch, though; let's get a closer look.


----------



## THCBrain (May 13, 2017)

I couldn't read this for laughing too much


----------



## KryptoBud (May 13, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..I'm actually alright with this.
> 
> They could be going with the other pouch, though; let's get a closer look.


Which ever hole that's going in, that girl has a true friend someone she can count on. No funnel, no gloves, no problem. Rolled her sleeves up and got the job done without spilling a drop.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Which ever hole that's going in, that girl has a true friend someone she can count on. No funnel, no gloves, no problem. Rolled her sleeves up and got the job done without spilling a drop.


Fo sho, bro.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 14, 2017)

electricslide said:


> I think this is pretty important for alot of people out there. I can't tell you how many times I've seen ppl go to the hospital for tryin g to take mdma to far. I mean I use to get great x pills back in the day so clean , and females putting pills up the butt and damn near dying
> There's lots of stories out there condoning the idea of mdma up the butt but truly is dangerous, thanks for sharing brotha


You are very welcome.

I felt inclined to share this instead of being a selfish prick and keeping a secret to Myself.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> I've done it, had heartburn didn't feel like throwing up, hit like a motherfucker. Threw up anyway.








Heartburn ? 
What fucking planet did You do this on, mate? 
Neptune ?

Talk about floaties....


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2017)

I've suffered from reflux since very young.
Try it or don't I couldn't care, just sharing an experience.
Yes, it works, quite fast, and hits like a train.

You don't have to bury it knuckle deep man, that whole last bit of your rectum is designed to reabsorb liquid, so you don't shit yourself to death. Technically it was an extasy pill, but it is more or less the same thing. I'd imagine thy crystals could burn your arse depending on the solvent used in manufacture.


----------



## WildCard008 (May 15, 2017)

This thread is just plain wrong.

Thanks for the heads up, I guess... Fucking idiot.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> This thread is just plain wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I guess... Fucking idiot.


It' tis written for those who wonder... like Me I guess...

I'd like to smoke weed with You and talk sometiime... Imma PM You.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (May 16, 2017)

heartlessbbq said:


> Literally moments after pooping, I felt complete relief... I stopped sweating.
> The sense of relief was so profound that it felt like gasping for air after being under water for minutes.


Just a normal morning for me


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2017)

look up panic attack.
https://www.reddit.com/r/MDMA/comments/3ki3zu/mdma_rectal_duration_and_dose/


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 16, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This is called plugging. The reason this effects you more strongly than other routes of administration is because the mucous membranes in your asshole absorb whatever you put in there directly into your blood stream, and there just so happens to be a lot of blood vessels in your chili ring. Everything is dose dependent.
> 
> That said, if you're plugging, you are probably fiending/binging and have such a high tolerance that other routes of administration just don't do it for you. Or you just like putting things in your ass.


Not just the mucus but you have a large artery in your rectum that absorbs things fairly quick.

Doing drugs this route is almost as fast and hard hitting as injecting.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not just the mucus but you have a large artery in your rectum that absorbs things fairly quick.
> 
> Doing drugs this route is almost as fast and hard hitting as injecting.


Right, that, too.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for ruining my morning poop


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 22, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Thanks for ruining my morning poop


You got it.


----------

